# Yamaha BMX?



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone fancy these? How hard would it be to find a banana seat? Totally tempted. I'm just not sure it's a Yamaha frame. If not, it may not be worth the effort.



A good sample.



Got interested listening to the founder of DVO talk about them.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I knew a kid who had one back in the late 70s iirc. I clearly remember riding it and how it sagged, it was plush!, a little too plush. I don't remember it looking like that one, but my memory rarely seems to be accurate. My cousin had the Kawasaki with the rear suspension and the fake front suspension, - I think those are pretty valuable now, I'm sure they got rid of it just a little too soon. I had a super heavy Schwinn scrambler 36/36, I mowed about a hundred lawns to pay for that pos.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Not a yamaha.Not sure what it is.If nobody here can help,post it here in the name it section. BMXmuseum.com Forums


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I have this raleigh waiting for a rebuild (frame looks real close to yours)....mostly in good condition...and the fork/shocks still work well.....I remember riding a raleigh and a yamaha way back when....very cool bike you have even if its not a yamaha (shure looks close to it though...maybe a different year/model)...good luck with it...should still be fun to play on.:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

I had one of these when I was a kid (don't remember the brand). My dad got it from a garage sale. Mine had a seat similar to the raleigh sykystt posted. We called them pineapple seats. Bing!'s bike has similar tabs on the back of the frame for seat mounting. 

I don't think you'd be looking for a banana seat. Banana seats usually still attaches via a seatpost and the two side supports. Your bike nor the raleigh has a seat tube. You might be able to find a replacement off of a mini-bike


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I had a similar thing when I was a kid, a Repco Monoshock. Rather than the two springs at the rear it had a big spring in the frame with a pivoting rear triangle. Had very short cranks, very overgeared and massively heavy. I lived at the bottom of a hill, I got strong as a result of that bike. 

It was a Christmas present from my grandparents, I still have it and I restored it a few years ago. I don't have pics.

Get it and build it up, they make a great pit bike!

Grumps


----------

